# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Judgement

## Total Eclipse

I'm in a non-abrahamic faith and often face judgement and disaproval from friends and family. Everything from "your going to burn in hell" to them thinking if you don't belong to their faith that my regious beleifs are "devil worshiping". Does anyone else have this issue?

----------


## Member11

> I'm in a non-abrahamic faith and often face judgement and disaproval from friends and family. Everything from "your going to burn in hell" to them thinking if you don't belong to their faith that my regious beleifs are "devil worshiping". Does anyone else have this issue?



Atheists and agnostics goes through the same thing too, including me. But just because someone has a bad opinion of you, disapproves, or just disagrees with you that doesn't mean your opinions and beliefs are invalid or wrong, in fact it changes nothing as your opinions and beliefs are yours and only you can decide what your opinions and beliefs are. And if they insist on being condescending and judgemental tell them to shut up and mind their own business  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I'm in a non-abrahamic faith and often face judgement and disaproval from friends and family. Everything from "your going to burn in hell" to them thinking if you don't belong to their faith that my regious beleifs are "devil worshiping". Does anyone else have this issue?



Aww I'm sorry to hear that you face these problems.  ::(: 

I can definitely relate to an extent and I hope that they become more accepting of your spirituality!  ::teddy::

----------

